# Joining 55's?



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright,

So my brother is going to be giving me back my old 55gallon soon. I'm just wondering, would it be possible to make this an 8' tank and just remove the side panes of glass on either aquarium, then join them into one?

Or would it be stupid, because an 8' aquarium is more of a pain to move than a 4'? (and I may be moving out within the year)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bad idea silicon is not going to hold the amount of water for 2x55g joined on the side, the glass has to be a complete piece length wise or it will just bowl and break.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

yea, dont try that. it works for acrylic as its melted together, but wont work for glass.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It can be done, but it would be difficult to make it pretty. There are more reasons not to do it than to do it, but it could be done, with the right amount of bracing. Moving it wouldn't be in the cards.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*two 55s*

well i am not sure how it would look or work out what if u drilled both tanks on the ends and used bulkheads to attach both togeather ,now the only think that would poss not look astetically good would be the colors of the pvc too bad it does not come in clear .just and idea and again not sure how it would work.
both holes would have to be same size and holes drilled at exact same height and centered .
cheers 
tom


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> well i am not sure how it would look or work out what if u drilled both tanks on the ends and used bulkheads to attach both togeather ,now the only think that would poss not look astetically good would be the colors of the* pvc too bad it does not come in clear* .just and idea and again not sure how it would work.
> both holes would have to be same size and holes drilled at exact same height and centered .
> cheers
> tom


You have never been to JJDowns... It does come in clear. Just needs a different glue to bond it


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pvc*

never been there dude where is this place would love to chk this place out.
thanks for the info , if u could give me the address that would be great .


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> never been there dude where is this place would love to chk this place out.
> thanks for the info , if u could give me the address that would be great .


Its a side road off of Islington, Not far south of the 401. Pretty sure a yellow page look up of JJ Downs will fetch an address.

Pretty much a one stop shop for plumbing! If it exists, they have it, or can get it!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pvc*

kk i will google it .thanks man

Facility Location 
243 Bering Avenue 
Toronto, Ontario M8Z 3A5

Hours of Operation 
Monday-Friday 07:30 to 17:00

bummers not open saturdays.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> kk i will google it .thanks man
> 
> Facility Location
> 243 Bering Avenue
> ...


Yeah, their hours typically meant a day off to get there. Thankfully, I used to have to go to jobsites for work when I setup my tank. So, it was pretty easy to "pro-long" a trip back to the office


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Alright,
> 
> So my brother is going to be giving me back my old 55gallon soon. I'm just wondering, would it be possible to make this an 8' tank and just remove the side panes of glass on either aquarium, then join them into one?
> 
> Or would it be stupid, because an 8' aquarium is more of a pain to move than a 4'? (and I may be moving out within the year)


Could always just place them right next to each other with the same stock so it looks like one continuous one.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So long story short. Don't do it.

I thought as much, I was considering how I would have to brace it where I fused the glass, beyond which now that I know it's likely to bow and break, I'd rather not.

And I figured moving it would be impossible lol. Oh well, I guess come the future I'll just buy one custom built at 8'x2'x15". Any idea on how many gallons that tank would be?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

15 High or 15 wide? not that it makes a difference in volume, I was just curious

150 gallons


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

it wouldn't let me insert the screen shot of the caluclations, but here is the site, Although you can google aquarium volume calculater and it will give you a gazillion (by actual count, I swear..) aquarium calculators

http://www.fishlore.com/ConversionCalculator.htm


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

15 high. I want the height to be low so my Fiance (5'2") can reach into it lol. I also plan to do an open top, planted tank at that point so I can have some driftwood pieces sticking out of it. Always loved that look, dunno why lol.

And I do have 2 55's next to each other. Set up in an L formation, turtle tanks the bottom of the L shoved into the corner lol. This will be my 3rd 55 gallon, although technically my second as it belonged to me when I gave it to my brother and he no longer wants it lol.

It's probably going to get set up as a goldfish tank in my storage room (that has no heat what so ever) so I can have a source of live food for my turtles. (most of the goldfish will come from my dad's pond. They breed yearly)


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Someone on mfk did this with 2 55g's an a 29g. I'll try and find the link.

Found it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

just chked it out my opinion i would not do it ,i just dont like the look and second i dont think i would like the glass merged togeather ,my idea of joining the 2 tanks togeather would be 55 to end pane drilled to appropriate size bulkhead ,clear pvc thanks JT to bulkhead to drilled tank on end pane .
if u try it would love to see some pics .im not brave enough to try it and i dont have the room for 2 , 55s end to end .
cheers keep us up to date 
tom


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm curious. I was looking over that thread Muskie and if you look on page 4 you'll see the 2 55's together with no braces and no issue. Messy seal in the middle though.

This gives me great ideas for the future, thank you 

Only way I plan to do this is if I have my own house, and the basement isn't finished to begin with lol.


----------

